# GUYS!!!!!! IM FREEE!!!



## darris nealy (Mar 29, 2010)

hey there guys, you have no idea how much i have shared your sorrow, for almost four years i have been wandering the world with this wretched symptom. the effects it had on my life was tremendous. i missed out so much, and i am very upset for it. i wish i would have done all the things i missed out on, and im talking big things here, not little things..doesnt matter what.. and i can tell you for certain, i am out of it now, and in retrospect, i say" what the hell was i thinking all these years?" why did i let myself miss out on so much!?? there is nothing to this symptom, it is nothing, and when you come to this realization, you will be frustrated only if you blocked yourself from doing things...now i know how hard this sounds to do, but youve just gotta believe me....its total bullcrap... i came to this realization after a long time of not thinking about dp, and just trying to live and enjoy life.... try it...
may g-d help you all!!! you have no idea how much i feel for you guys! nobody knows what pain you are enduring, i do! and i tell you, when you are out of it, youll be like "what the hell was i thinking this whole time!!! shit!!!"

peace!


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

I know how you feel now








I'm on the edge of recovery and most days I'm like 'What the hell was I thinking back then?', I still get the odd bit of DP every few days but I wake up every morning not thinking about it. It's such a strange experience when you think back on the worst days.


----------



## darris nealy (Mar 29, 2010)

Onibla said:


> I know how you feel now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome dude, what "stage of life" are you in? where i live, i pretty much missed out years 18-21, greatest years...


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm 17, coming up to the end of school, missed the last 6-7 months. Way behind on all my work cos it just slipped out of my brain at the time. No use living in regret of the past thought, got a lot of future to look forward to.


----------



## darris nealy (Mar 29, 2010)

[quote name='Onibla' timestamp='1291317625' post='213585']
I'm 17, coming up to the end of school, missed the last 6-7 months. Way behind on all my work cos it just slipped out of my brain at the time. No use living in regret of the past thought, got a lot of future to look forward to.
[/quot
yup yup....true..may i ask how ur dp started? im pretty sure mine was from weed...


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

awesome!!!! i'm happy for ya


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

Thats so great, i love to hear about success stories. Thank you for coming back to this site and telling us about your recovery, Make you live a happy and meaningful life.

Peace, Drew


----------



## darris nealy (Mar 29, 2010)

Drew. said:


> Thats so great, i love to hear about success stories. Thank you for coming back to this site and telling us about your recovery, Make you live a happy and meaningful life.
> 
> Peace, Drew


i did it because i saw all the other people who recovered and came back, and appreciated it...waiting to hear all of your stories!


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah, I believe weed was the main trigger of mine.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Hi Darris adn Onbila, did medication help in your recovery? Thanks Dyna


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

Didn't take any real medication, just St John's Wort for a month to deal with depression


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

darris nealy said:


> awesome dude, what "stage of life" are you in? where i live, i pretty much missed out years 18-21, greatest years...


I know.. My 21st birthday was spent in my first week of DP. I was terrified, dosed up to the eyes on meds, couldnt drink, dress hung off my boney figure, was so weak I could hardly walk 50 yards.

Good one.

Im glad you lot understand.


----------



## darris nealy (Mar 29, 2010)

well i never took any meds, just tried some phosphotydilserine, as some dude in this forum advised...im not sure it helped or not, but it cant make things worse..i dont elieve that conventional meds such as prozac and anti anxiety meds have proven substantially helpful to anyone... 
i never really tell myself, why did you have to smoke weed?!?! because i was really curious at the time and i really wanted to find out about it so i would have tried it sooner or later at some point... my advice to anyone is to stay away from weed, because although the chances of getting dp are small, all the satisfaction you can derive from smoking isnt worth a day of dp if something goes wrong...


----------



## cass75 (Apr 23, 2009)

Well I am happy that you have recovered but i can't help but get frustrated by these posts. They seem to be all the same stating that it is about the realisation and trying to ignore and forget it about etc-I don't buy that-sorry, I have had this for as long as I can remember and it is probably even worse when I'm not thinking about anything-it hits me like a bolt of lightening. I can't explain very well what I mean but I'm just saying that I don't think this is the way for some people...


----------



## savana (Nov 17, 2010)

a have a few questions..
Ok first of all how long did you have to not think about it for it to go away??
Second, did you just wake up one morning and bam its gone.?
One more I am so amazingly happy for you! four years and your finally free! 
You gave me an incredibly amount of hope, thank you <3


----------



## darris nealy (Mar 29, 2010)

savana said:


> a have a few questions..
> Ok first of all how long did you have to not think about it for it to go away??
> Second, did you just wake up one morning and bam its gone.?
> One more I am so amazingly happy for you! four years and your finally free!
> You gave me an incredibly amount of hope, thank you <3


well, its not only that i didnt think about it.. see, i believe that the underlying cause for my dp, are some personality disorders i had all my life, or since some stage in the past... these problems dont affect you on a daily basis, but i seemed to have had a biased view of reality all along.. lots of low self esteem involved..and whatever, just personality disorders.. i truly believe, that a person with a healthy spirit, and think of one you know, would never run into this thing called dp..i wonder what everyone else here is like, and if you agree with what i am saying,because i think it is very true in my case.. and once you focus on working out your personality disorders, your dp fades..thats how i felt it...


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

darris nealy said:


> well, its not only that i didnt think about it.. see, i believe that the underlying cause for my dp, are some personality disorders i had all my life, or since some stage in the past... these problems dont affect you on a daily basis, but i seemed to have had a biased view of reality all along.. lots of low self esteem involved..and whatever, just personality disorders.. i truly believe, that a person with a healthy spirit, and think of one you know, would never run into this thing called dp..i wonder what everyone else here is like, and if you agree with what i am saying,because i think it is very true in my case.. and once you focus on working out your personality disorders, your dp fades..thats how i felt it...


Hi Darris,

This response really caught my eye. Could you clarify which personality disorders you suffered from? I personally have Borderline Personality Disorder myself. So you think that by working on the personality disorder, my DP/DR will start to fade? Sounds too good to be true, but if you can validate this, then I am all for it! Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

Opiates cured me of DP. Har har. Yeah, 'just don't think about it'. I'm sure time and circumstances worked out in a way for YOU and you were relieved. I certainly appreciate the well wishes, but it comes off undermining anyone else. For me, I jumped the fuck in, found myself more than ever (I identified just what exactly made up an ego by seemingly not having one, lol) and after long enough wanted to die again trying to function among humans while feeling like everything but. Blah blah words words.

When it happens for folks its just gonna have to happen in the right time in the right place. But, what the f-hell do I know? Nothing. But nothing is more everything than everything is. Blah blah words words. Sounds that you make with your mouth.

Phew. For a minute there I lost myself


----------



## daniyellyshmoo (Dec 13, 2010)

darris nealy said:


> hey there guys, you have no idea how much i have shared your sorrow, for almost four years i have been wandering the world with this wretched symptom. the effects it had on my life was tremendous. i missed out so much, and i am very upset for it. i wish i would have done all the things i missed out on, and im talking big things here, not little things..doesnt matter what.. and i can tell you for certain, i am out of it now, and in retrospect, i say" what the hell was i thinking all these years?" why did i let myself miss out on so much!?? there is nothing to this symptom, it is nothing, and when you come to this realization, you will be frustrated only if you blocked yourself from doing things...now i know how hard this sounds to do, but youve just gotta believe me....its total bullcrap... i came to this realization after a long time of not thinking about dp, and just trying to live and enjoy life.... try it...
> may g-d help you all!!! you have no idea how much i feel for you guys! nobody knows what pain you are enduring, i do! and i tell you, when you are out of it, youll be like "what the hell was i thinking this whole time!!! shit!!!"
> 
> peace!


amazing,now if only i could get myself motivated to do what you've done. this is truly inspiring.


----------



## darris nealy (Mar 29, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Hi Darris,
> 
> This response really caught my eye. Could you clarify which personality disorders you suffered from? I personally have Borderline Personality Disorder myself. So you think that by working on the personality disorder, my DP/DR will start to fade? Sounds too good to be true, but if you can validate this, then I am all for it! Thanks.


wow dude im really sorry, i meant to say that i had some issues with my life/emotions and crap.. nothing like any medical condition...well here it is, i grew up in one place my whole life, with certain views of life, and social connection, and then at like age 14 i moved somewhere else totally different, and from then on, i kept changing friends and spent lots of time out of the country, just all over the place... then when it came to making a decision i really didnt know what to do.. i couldnt really find myself, and i never developed any real self esteem...it was really down to the ground... so when i put my mind to fixing those issues, out of sincere care for them, and started to answer questions like, where is my self esteem, why am i not happy? why cant i find myself and my interests in my current location as it had been in the past when i was a child,? and because i think this has a big part to my dp, taking care of it would definatley do good, just the whole idea of being more connected with reality, and more ambitious about life..whole self esteem issues... which according to some proffesionals, the underlying cause for any mental issue excluding those which are biological in origin such as bipolar disorders etc. are always brought down to a low self esteem.. i believe everyone has a different cause for his low self esteem, and when you ask yourself, so why am i not happy and confident and ambitious, you start to go looking for answers..


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Pleased for you Darris


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

cass75 said:


> Well I am happy that you have recovered but i can't help but get frustrated by these posts. They seem to be all the same stating that it is about the realisation and trying to ignore and forget it about etc-I don't buy that-sorry, I have had this for as long as I can remember and it is probably even worse when I'm not thinking about anything-it hits me like a bolt of lightening. I can't explain very well what I mean but I'm just saying that I don't think this is the way for some people...


I get you. For me, it suddenly hit. Proabably because of stress, i dont really know. But i would hardly say I look back and think, 'what was i thinking?'.. well i was thinking, 'blimey I feel rough!' I was so ill that shrank to a waif and i thought i was going to die. Dark days.

The meds were for migraine btw. They kept hitting everytime i attempted to leave the house. Im not anxious, im ill, and i didnt bring it on with thoughts as i had no idea what this even was til about 2 months into it.


----------

